# Two or more interfaces found,checking IP forwarding [FAILED]

## jeezus84

A couple problems. I'm trying to setup OpenSwan on my Gentoo box using the guide found at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_OpenSwan_2.6_kernel and I'm running into some errors.

```

underMyDesk ipsec # ipsec verify

Checking your system to see if IPsec got installed and started correctly:

Version check and ipsec on-path                                         [OK]

Linux Openswan U2.2.0/K2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (native)

Checking for IPsec support in kernel                                    [OK]

Checking for RSA private key (/etc/ipsec/ipsec.secrets)                 [OK]

Checking that pluto is running                                          [OK]

Two or more interfaces found, checking IP forwarding                    [FAILED]

Checking for 'ip' command                                               [OK]

Checking for 'iptables' command                                         [OK]

Checking for 'setkey' command for native IPsec stack support            [OK]

Opportunistic Encryption DNS checks:

   Looking for TXT in forward dns zone: underMyDesk                     [MISSING]

   Does the machine have at least one non-private address?              [FAILED]

```

It is that line that says Two or more interfaces found, checking IP forwarding [FAILED] that scares me. In every guide I've looked at it says [OK].

Also, the guide tells me to do:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit /etc/ipsec/openswana-openswanb.conf
> 
> 

 

```

conn openswana-openswanb

        left=209.16.182.140

        leftsubnet=192.168.10.0/24

        leftid=@openswana.example.com

        leftrsasigkey=0sAQOvgJC8N2VjhVWo7Zqg9x7xlK8mdhcqr5LLVUkGdovMqDbU+tMBD/gN/CqBVIdmJZb7Wn7voRL4qE45GCAtWIdoolkMGH7PNfeDV3km0Gl9fTbOtdknEGaZ5mzlxEoF6n/2PMzDK4ayqTUYF8mBTxEkwUql7ewmNaTMEJdMFiiSMdyGD2be8SooByQhc4DTlQl3dbxC3+CfInEYMLxrIFpkAiLDOzP6njkZqsnYG/xxf1uYJ6UjejkFV0tb2AinnRLbIe/d7aoLEH7tDLIRGHQ3R3bEuP1hwk4tuyZOQx2unePmH85WUycTjyBld3Hl+Nc0cw1WtL8SlTajUny+TJIczIdMRpvJiupiSkQTVsQvcvEh

        leftnexthop=%defaultroute

        right=209.162.138.250

        rightsubnet=192.168.50.0/24

        rightid=@openswanb.example.com

        rightrsasigkey=0sAQPZfhh2U4OrIoVRrd87AJxH5j0in3IQ882r10I2bsgnnMsOjtfonDDMrmIObvgZ+gpLrhgQrUZG5Tq6Kf7Ncea+ZOCBrfuyIRB2uAuNF5ToyuoSMRt5SCxhrg8TFWCI02cntqLwqc3wO8u1cp4VBj06JltqN+9w+AMBUZOs42+NgNSA4+EInm5Gbt/SApfnQFa/FgPu9sKf9yZ+/JIB+Jvg1qQCl4kbrx1DSa9RcXgnCB3wCtEeiKU2HNQkI688zQjhaatAWbKqXSGOS6llK5RS0P0grxe10axs7BlBT9qNP1UJ2nGPCnkO5Zkam1yTDl0D+H4sMKQafjJZsAgzuxo7

        rightnexthop=%defaultroute

        authby=rsasig

        auto=start

```

The problem is that the /etc/ipsec/openswana-openswanb.conf file doesn't exist on my system. So, what does one do?

Thanks.

----------

